# Gata embarazada



## litelchau

Hola a todos:
 En otro foro y en relación con otro tema había un ejemplo en el que se hablaba de un animal hembra en estado de gestación y se decía que estaba "embarazada".

¿Os parece normal ese adjetivo aplicado a animales? ¿No sería preferible usar "preñada"? ¿Qué uso hay en vuestras zonas? ¿Ha cambiado últimamente?

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Usaría *preñada*, sin duda.

Mira qué graciosa la definición del santo DRAE:


> *embarazado, da.* (Del part. de embarazar).
> 1. adj. Dicho de una mujer: *preñada*. U. t. c. s. f.


----------



## mirx

En México preñada nunca se usa para las mujeres y apenas si se usa para los animales, quien les tiene mucho afecto difícilmente diría que su gata está preñada. O bien la gata tendrá gatitos o bien está embarazada. Si habláramos de una vaca en una granja la cosa cambia.


----------



## Erejota

Calambur said:


> Usaría *preñada*, sin duda.
> 
> Mira qué graciosa la definición del santo DRAE:
> 
> Quote:
> *embarazado, da*. (Del part. de embarazar).
> 1. adj. Dicho de una mujer: preñada. U. t. c. s. f.



Hola,
La cita del DRAE que ofreció Calambur me hizo preguntar, ¿cómo es posible estar *embarazado* (sea gata o mujer)? 

O, ¿es que sólo se usa *embarazado *como particípio?
(como por ejemplo, "se ha embarazado")

Gracias y saludos...


----------



## mirx

Erejota said:


> La cita del DRAE que ofreció Calambur me hizo preguntar, ¿cómo es posible estar *embarazado* (sea gata o mujer)?


 
Por tu edad deduzco que sabes muy bien cómo es posible quedar embarazado. No, no se usa sólo en participio.

María está planeando *embarazarse* el año que viene.
Se _*embarazó*_ al mes de casada.
Juan _*embarazaba*_ muchachas y luego las dejaba.


----------



## Traduvina

No creo que tenga nada que ver la raza de la fémina en estado, además preñada suena despectivo. Encinta, embarazada, preñada, en estado de buena esperanza... viene a ser lo mismo sea una mujer o una gata.


----------



## ManPaisa

litelchau said:


> Hola a todos:
> En otro foro y en relación con otro tema había un ejemplo en el que se hablaba de un animal hembra en estado de gestación y se decía que estaba "embarazada".
> 
> ¿Os parece normal ese adjetivo aplicado a animales? ¿No sería preferible usar "preñada"? ¿Qué uso hay en vuestras zonas? ¿Ha cambiado últimamente?


Litel, no sé de dónde era ese forista, pero en tierras paisas de Colombia se evitan _preñar_ y sus derivados por considerarse poco 'delicados'.  Salvo en el campo o entre veterinarios, se diría _la gata está embarazada_ o algún eufemismo como _está 'esperando'._



> Erejota: ¿cómo es posible estar *embarazado*...?


Con un poco de imaginación, mi estimado RJ, con un poco de imaginación:


_Ese espécimen estaba embarazado._
_El alienígena daba la impresión de estar embarazado_
_Fulgencio tenía mareos y náuseas, como si fuera él el embarazado_
_Emeterio, nacido hermafrodita pero de comportamiento varonil toda la vida, sorprendió a todos cuando anunció que estaba embarazado._
_"Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *588.000* páginas en *español* de *hombre embarazado"*._
Ver foto del primer hombre embarazado.


----------



## Erejota

mirx said:


> Por tu edad deduzco que sabes muy bien cómo es posible quedar embarazado. No, no se usa sólo en participio.
> 
> María está planeando *embarazarse* el año que viene.
> Se _*embarazó*_ al mes de casada.
> Juan _*embarazaba*_ muchachas y luego las dejaba.



Hola mirx,
Sí entiendo la biología...  Mi pregunta sólo tiene que ver con la palabra embarazad*o*.  Bien se puede decir que una mujer está embarazada, pero nunca embarazado.  ¿Hay ocasión de usar embarazado, a menos que sea como participio?  Me pareció un poco extraña la aceptación del DRAE, que da tanto embarazado como embarazada con la misma definición, cuando claramente es una condición femenina (menos que se refiera solamente al participio para embarazado).  Tal vez hay otra aplicación, pero no me vino a la mente.


----------



## litelchau

El forista era estadounidense, de habla inglesa.

En España tradicionalmente se ha dicho siempre "preñada" referido a animales y "embarazada" para las mujeres. Decir que una mujer estaba preñada era poco respetuoso y decir que una gata estaba embarazada era cursi.  Hoy día, sin embargo, creo que están cambiando los hábitos y hay quien considera "preñada" grosero en cualquier caso, sobre todo con animales domésticos, que uno ciuda en casa casi como a uno más de la familia.


----------



## mirx

Erejota said:


> Hola mirx,
> Sí entiendo la biología... Mi pregunta sólo tiene que ver con la palabra embarazad*o*. Bien se puede decir que una mujer está embarazada, pero nunca embarazado. ¿Hay ocasión de usar embarazado, a menos que sea como participio? Me pareció un poco extraña la aceptación del DRAE, que da tanto embarazado como embarazada con la misma definición, cuando claramente es una condición femenina (menos que se refiera solamente al participio para embarazado). Tal vez hay otra aplicación, pero no me vino a la mente.


 
De unos años para acá las familias dicen que están embarazados; más allá del sentido biológico, se habla de un estado emocional y un punto importante en la vida de pareja, haciendo hincapié en el hecho de que no es sólo la mujer quien está embarazada, sino que es un asunto de dos. Ahora, también recuerda que en español los adjetivos neutros toman el género másculino.

No puedo decir, "cuando uno está embarazada", ya que estaría dando a entender que soy mujer. Sin embargo decir, "cuando uno está embarazado" se entiende que cualquier persona que esté embarazada, aunque todos sabemos que técnicamente son sólo las mujeres (y los casos raros como los de ManPaisa).


----------



## Erejota

ManPaisa y mirx:
Ah, sí... ¡parece que carezco de imaginación!  Gracias por la lección, tanto de cultura como de español.  
-Saludos


----------



## Calambur

No obstante lo que han dicho *Mirx* y *ManPaisa*, para mí la definición está incompleta.





> *embarazado, da.* (Del part. de embarazar).
> 1. adj. Dicho de una mujer: *preñada*. U. t. c. s. f.


Debería aclarar qué significa *embarazado* cuando no está referido a la preñez.


> *embarazar*.
> 1. tr. Impedir, estorbar, retardar algo.
> 2. tr. Dejar encinta a una mujer.
> 3. prnl. Dicho de una mujer: Quedarse embarazada.
> 4. prnl. Quedar impedido con cualquier embarazo.





> *embarazo.*
> 1. m. Impedimento, dificultad, obstáculo.
> 2. m. Estado en que se halla la hembra gestante.
> 3. m. Encogimiento, falta de soltura en los modales o en la acción.


----------



## Erejota

Gracias, *Calambur*. Creo que tenemos la misma inquietud con la definición, pero has expresado tus ideas mucho mejor que yo.  Concuerdo que está incompleta como se encuentra (pero ya entiendo mucho mejor los otros usos de *embarazado*).
-Saludos a todos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Totalmente de acuerdo con Calambur (el DRAE es una mina de ganga).
En cuanto al tema original, mi opinión (y la de los que me rodean) es que usar _embarazada_ o _encinta_ (ya no digamos _en estado de buena esperanza_ o _esperando_) _cuando hablamos de animales es una cursilada_ risible (que nadie se sienta ofendido: esto aquí en nuestro _idiolecto_). Aquí los animales hembras _se preñan_ y punto.


----------



## Arpin

A veces he oído decir 

_¡Qué embarazado fue salir de allí!_ ¿Está mal dicho? Sé que sería mejor utilizar embarazoso.

¿Tampoco estaría bien dicho lo siguiente?

_Ese ser embarazado vagaba por las calles sin saber adonde ir _

corregidme el adonde si está mal, por favor


----------



## Pinairun

Arpin said:


> _Ese ser embarazado vagaba por las calles sin saber adónde ir (a dónde ir)_
> 
> corregidme el adonde si está mal, por favor


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Calambur:



> No obstante lo que han dicho *Mirx* y *ManPaisa*, para mí la definición está incompleta.
> Quote:
> *embarazado, da.* (Del part. de embarazar).
> 1. adj. Dicho de una mujer: *preñada*. U. t. c. s. f.
> Debería aclarar qué significa *embarazado* cuando no está referido a la preñez.


 
Lo siento, pero no estoy de acuerdo con tu observación (¡y estoy de acuerdo con la RAE!)
El DRAE pone el significado de _embarazado/da_, en cuanto adjetivo calificativo.

Los demás significados surgen como participio pasivo del verbo _embarazar _y sus diversos significados, a los que uno debe remitirse.

Yendo a otra cuestión, no me parece un gran error considerar el adjetivo masculino _embarazado_. Siempre puede haber una situación en la que sea necesaria la palabra. Y mejor que sobre...

Y yendo a otra cuestión, a mí me gusta más el adjetivo _preñada_, incluso en el caso de una mujer. _Embarazada_ es un eufemismo horrible, hasta en su sonoridad.
No sé si será por influencia del inglés _pregnant_. Pero cuando me dicen _preñada_, imagino a una linda muchacha en estado de gravidez. 
Cuando me dicen _embarazada_, imagino a la vecina de al lado, con una tremenda panza, caminando en chancletas...
_Preñada,_ además de más correcto, me parece más poético.
(Debo de ser el único que lo siente así.)

Y yendo a otra cuestión:

*litelchau*:


> se hablaba de un animal hembra en estado de gestación y se decía que estaba "embarazada".


Un animal hembra (o cualquier criatura) *en estado de gestación* es un embrión... XD


----------



## Arpin

Guillermogustavo said:


> Un animal hembra (o cualquier criatura) *en estado de gestación* es un embrión... XD



 Pensé que el embrión era lo que llevaba dentro. 
Hembra en estado de gestación= embrión 
Para mí, son seres distintos. No quiero levantar polémicas


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Arpin:

Tal vez no me has entendido, o yo no me he expresado bien.

Lo que quise decir, es que quien está "en estado de *gestación"* es el embrión, el feto, o como quieras llamarlo. Es decir, el ser que se está formando en el vientre materno. 

La madre no está "en estado de *gestación"*. En todo caso, ella estará en estado de *gravidez*, o de *preñez*, o de *embarazo*, o algo así.

De allí mi observación-corrección al post inicial. No sé si se entendió.


----------



## Popescu

Pues yo he oído bastante preñada para mujer, pero nunca embarazada para los animales aunque estos sean domésticos y los tengas cariño.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Queda claro que dependerá del país.

Acá las mujeres (generalmente) están embarazadas, al igual que tu mascota. Si eres ganadero tus vacas están preñadas.


----------



## NanaMadrid

He estudiado Veterinaria en España y nos enseñaron que de las hembras de animales que no sean de la especie humana, JAMÁS se debe decir que están EMBARAZADAS.  Siempre PREÑADAS.


----------



## ManPaisa

XiaoRoel said:


> Aquí los animales hembras _se preñan_ y punto.


Más bien las preñan.


----------



## Arpin

NanaMadrid said:


> He estudiado Veterinaria en España y nos enseñaron que de las hembras de animales que no sean de la especie humana, JAMÁS se debe decir que están EMBARAZADAS.  Siempre PREÑADAS.



Me parece correctísimo. En algo nos tendríamos que diferenciar de los animales 

Sobre el uso de la terminación de género masculino también se puede utilizar.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Más bien las preñan.


Naturalmente, claro que sí. Pero, ¿será una pasiva refleja?
Además con los nuevos adelantos en tocología, ya no estoy seguro de nada. Preguntaré a mi prima Cris, que es tocóloga, a ver qué uso hacen ahora los profesionales de este verbo.


----------



## litelchau

Guillermogustavo said:


> Arpin:
> 
> Tal vez no me has entendido, o yo no me he expresado bien.
> 
> Lo que quise decir, es que quien está "en estado de *gestación"* es el embrión, el feto, o como quieras llamarlo. Es decir, el ser que se está formando en el vientre materno.
> 
> La madre no está "en estado de *gestación"*. En todo caso, ella estará en estado de *gravidez*, o de *preñez*, o de *embarazo*, o algo así.
> 
> De allí mi observación-corrección al post inicial. No sé si se entendió.


 Uno de los significados de "gestación" es precisamente "preñez","embarazo". Por ello no veo problema en decir "estado de gestación".

Se emplea muchísimo y en España se acorta con frecuencia y se dice , por ejemplo:

_Mi mujer está en estado._


----------



## Arpin

gestar.
(Del lat. gestāre, llevar).
1. tr. Dicho de una hembra: *Llevar y sustentar* en su seno el embrión o feto hasta el momento del parto.
_Yo gesto a mi descendiente_ Estaría bien dicho ( Bueno, no, soy hombre)
O sea, la madre si está en estado de gestación.
Por más que os meto la "puya" me ignoráis. O me asentís


----------



## ManPaisa

XiaoRoel said:


> Naturalmente, claro que sí. Pero, ¿será una pasiva refleja?


Siempre y cuando no sea voz media...

A ver qué dice la tocóloga sobre el uso de _preñar _en su entorno. 

Por lo que me contó recientemente una dermatóloga, ahora se está usando el botox para mejorar la erección en aquellos casos en que haga falta, y así mejorar las posibilidades de preñez (o, en su defecto, de satisfacción).  No conozco los detalles.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Arpin:

Estoy de acuerdo en que el verbo _gestar_ funciona tanto como reflexivo como transitivo.
Respecto del ser en gestación, funciona como reflexivo: _el niño se está gestando_.
Respecto de la madre, funciona como transitivo: _la madre está gestando a su primogénito._

Sin embargo, siempre he visto la frase _*en estado de gestación* _referida al ser en el vientre materno. Nunca a la madre.

(Ahora bien, como soy de Argentina, ahora me haces pensar que tal vez sí se acostumbre decirlo así en otros países...)


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Respecto del ser en gestación, funciona como reflexivo: _el niño se está gestando_.


Esto es una pasiva refleja (el niño está siendo gestado). Lo gesta la madre, no se gesta a sí mismo.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

XiaoRoel:
De todos modos, al margen de tu observación gramatical, decir que una mujer embarazada está _en estado de gestación_ me sigue pareciendo poco usual. 
No sé si será una cuestión regional. Por estos lares argentinos jamás la he escuchado dicha así.

Bien, paso a tu observación gramatical, que ahora me parece más importante. 
Dados mis escasos y recientemente adquiridos conocimientos sobre la pasiva refleja, acepto correcciones, desde ya.

Mi Pequeño Larousse Ilustrado, en su parte Lengua, dice:
_GESTAR: V.t. Llevar y sustentar la madre en sus entrañas su futuro hijo. // V.r. Desarrollarse, hacerse, crecer._

De lo destacado en rojo se desprende que la oración: _El niño se está gestando_, no necesariamente describe una acción que realiza la madre y recae en el niño.
También describe, como oración reflexiva, una acción que el niño está realizando.

Como cuando uno dice: _la carne se está asando_. Si bien hay un asador que asa la carne, también es una acción que la carne está realizando: se está asando. 

Por lo tanto, la oración es reflexiva, no pasiva refleja (¿o quizá ambas?).

Bien, no sé si estaré equivocado.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues siento disentir del Larousse. Como verbo reflexivo sóo lo veo en sentidos figurados: Fulano se gestó/se hizo una carrera como político. Lo de crecer ya no lo veo por ninguna parte.
Como verbo transitivo es cuando tiene su sentido propio y los verbos transitivos son por definición los únicos que pueden ser pasivos, sea pasiva propia o refleja.
No me cansaré de decir que la mayoría de los diccionarios son más o menos.* En español sólo es fiable el Diccionario de uso del español de María Moliner*. Los demás en mayor o menor medida tienen fallos porque se copian unos a otros sin demasiado criterio. Se puede usar el de _Manuel Seco_, aunque le he encontrado cosas muy discutibles. En etimologías el _Corominas_ en seis tomos, pero para usarlo hay que ser filólogo, pues Don Joan tenía una imaginación un poco desbordada y ciertas manías que hay que ver con lupa, para lo que hace falta mucho conocimiento filológico y de latín y lenguas indoeuropeas antiguas, además de las otras lenguas hispánicas. El _María Moliner_ está en la red. El _Corominas_, por desgracia no.
En las cosas de filología es fundamental usar buenos _instrumenta_, especialmente diccionarios y en todas las lenguas se cuentan con los dedos de una mano.
Del DRAE ya hablo casi todos los días demostrando sus incoherencias, cuando no puras asnadas.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

mirx said:


> No puedo decir, "cuando uno está embarazada", ya que estaría dando a entender que soy mujer. Sin embargo decir, "cuando uno está embarazado" se entiende que cualquier persona que esté embarazada, aunque todos sabemos que técnicamente son sólo las mujeres (y los casos raros como los de ManPaisa).



¿Quién iba a decir en algún momento "cuando uno está embarazado"?  Creo que nadie. Automáticamente siempre decimos "cuando una está embarazada" ya que lo otro es imposible, generalizar en masculino para mujeres. Absurdo.



Arpin said:


> Me parece correctísimo. En algo nos tendríamos que diferenciar de los animales



Si el Drae dice que embarazada solo puede aplicarse a mujeres, entonces no debería usarse con animales. Preñado es lo que se usa aquí. Preñada también se aplica a mujeres, pero no es despectivo. Simplemente, es menos elegante aplicado a mujer.



Calambur said:


> Tengo una curiosidad, Arpin: ¿qué tipo de "vida" crees que tenemos?, ¿vegetal, bacteriana..., otras?


No entiendo la pregunta que le haces a Arpin, Calambur. ¿Qué quieres decir?


----------



## Calambur

Cloe Garcia said:


> No entiendo la pregunta que le haces a Arpin, Calambur. ¿Qué quieres decir?


Hola, *Cloe*:
Trataba de decir que la vida humana es vida animal, y de paso insinuaba que las mujeres quedan preñadas, como cualquier otro animal -no veo nada de malo en el término-.
Pero como parece que no he sido clara, he borrado el post para evitar malentendidos.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Calambur said:


> Hola, *Cloe*:
> Trataba de decir que la vida humana es vida animal, y de paso insinuaba que las mujeres quedan preñadas, como cualquier otro animal -no veo nada de malo en el término-.
> Pero como parece que no he sido clara, he borrado el post para evitar malentendidos.


[Por el amor de Dios, Calambur, no borres nada! Que yo no lo entienda no quiere decir que sea ambiguo!! (no soy rápida cogiendo las cosas comprendes?... es decir, soy un pelín cortita)]
sí lo veo igual, preñada pueden estarlo una mujer o un animal. Y añado que me parece que embarazada solo puede estarlo la mujer, según el diccionario.


----------



## Christies

También el DUE dice: *
embarazar* = dejar encinta a una mujer --> Embarazo.* 
embarazo: *Estado de la mujer embarazada.

Así pues, teóricamente no puede emplearse "embarazada" para animales.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En mi lengua se usa la palabra tradicional heredada del latín, *preñe*, (español, _preñada_) y es _lo normal, _sin connotaciones negativas, tanto para peronas como animales. Sólo la gente "cursi" usa los eufemismos, de creación más moderna (los más antiguos, Baja Edad Media o posteriores son _encinta_ y _embarazada_, el resto o técnicos o eufemismos con moralina).


----------



## Christies

XiaoRoel said:


> En mi lengua se usa la palabra tradicional heredada del latín, *preñe*, (español, _preñada_) y es _lo normal, _sin connotaciones negativas, tanto para peronas como animales. Sólo la gente "cursi" usa los eufemismos, de creación más moderna (los más antiguos, Baja Edad Media o posteriores son _encinta_ y _embarazada_, el resto o técnicos o eufemismos con moralina).



¿Podrías dar algún ejemplo de esos eufemismos que dices que utiliza la gente cursi?
Gracias.


----------



## Calambur

Algunos eufemismos con "moralina":
estar/quedar en _estado_...,
en estado interesante,
en estado de buena esperanza,
(y habrá otros, supongo).
Por aquí también he oído "está de _espera_" y "está de _encargue_".


----------



## XiaoRoel

_En estado, en estado de buena esperanza, esperando, aumentando la familia_, y aunque ya han perdido parte de su carga eufemística, los mentados _encinta_ y _embarazada_.


----------



## Christies

Calambur said:


> Algunos eufemismos con "moralina":
> estar/quedar en _estado_...,
> en estado interesante,
> en estado de buena esperanza,
> (y habrá otros, supongo).
> Por aquí también he oído "está de _espera_" y "está de _encargue_".





XiaoRoel said:


> _En estado, en estado de buena esperanza, esperando, aumentando la familia_, y aunque ya han perdido parte de su carga eufemística, los mentados _encinta_ y _embarazada_.



Ajá, gracias.


----------



## Erejota

XiaoRoel said:


> * En español sólo es fiable el Diccionario de uso del español de María Moliner*...   El _María Moliner_ está en la red...



XiaoRoel,
¿Me podrías decir dónde se encuentra?  Lo busqué en Google, pero sólo me llevo a referencias indirectas- sitios que hablan del diccionario pero no lo ofrecen, y otros que lo ofrecen por vender.  No sé si es porque haya un filtro que limita los resultados de búsquedas de los EEUU, o si es sólo porque soy un tonto. 
-Saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## Calambur

*Erejota*:
Aquí te dejo un par de enlaces al Moliner:
http://www.diclib.com/cgi-bin/d1.cgi?l=es&base=moliner&page=showindex (este figura en el hilo "Diccionarios en línea", que aparece en primer lugar cuando abrís el foro Sólo Español)
http://www.diclib.com/cgi-bin/d1.cgi?base=moliner&page=showpages 
Las dos presentaciones resultan muy difíciles de usar, y creo que no están completas, pero tal vez son mejor que nada.

Esperemos que XiaoRoel conozca algún sitio más adecuado para consultar el DUE.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Esos son los enlaqces que hay. El que no quiera soltar la pasta tiene que conformarse. Es latoso de usar (yo me bajaría todos os enlaces a mi ordenador y dedicaría unas horas a prepararlo en un tratamiento de texto que permita búsquedas, ya que no ocupará demasiado para las magnitudes que usamos hoy en día). Pero, si se puede hacer un esfuerzo económico, para un amante de la lengua es una inversión que proporcianará mucha secreción de endorfinas, es decir, mucho placer y, además, legal. Si tenéis posibiidad de que os lo regalen en la Navidad, o Reyes, o en vuestra onomástica o aniversario, no dudéis en pedirlo. Duara más que los regalos habituales. Además la edición es buena y no se desencuaderna con el uso (y en el papel se pueden hacer anotaciones -yo lo tengo hecho un cuadro-). 
Gracias a Calambur, la del gato auténtico, nuestra vf de verdad, por su impagable aporte con los enlaces.


----------



## tatius

Hola a todos:

Me parece que a veces os centráis tanto en las definiciones, que olvidáis que el lenguaje es algo flexible y que es una herramienta de comunicación: nosotros lo utilizamos a él y no él a nosotros. Un rincón para la poesía, por favor.

Como muchos foreros, yo también opino que decir de una gata o de una perra que está embarazada es normal, porque las dotamos de cualidades humanas. Incluso puedo decir de una vaca que está embarazada, también de una colina o de una maleta... aunque no sea "dicho de una mujer", como reza el DRAE.

Por otro lado, me parece que puede resultar cursi pero igual de cursi que decir "mi perro tiene complejo de edipo" porque ha mordido a su padre. Si le digo esto a un ganadero, me mirará con condescendencia y seguirá su ruta. Son ámbitos distintos, relaciones con los animales distintas.

Y, por supuesto, entiendo que en otros contextos especializados, como en las clases universitarias de biología o veterinaria, se imponga un uso del lenguaje menos coloquial. La prosopopeya, en estos casos, en casa.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Por mi barrio las gatas se preñan y luego paren; las mujeres se quedan embarazadas y luego dan a luz, si bien aprecio una cierto deslizamiento desde que los animales adquirieron algunas propiedades de sus dueños humanos. Y lo de decir preñada, sea a gata o mujer, no suena despectivo.


----------



## Camilo1964

En Venezuela lo de *preñez*, *preñar *y *estar o quedar preñada* no tiene tal carga despectiva. 

Las mujeres, especialmente cuando hablan entre ellas o con alguien de confianza, lo utilizan con toda naturalidad (ejemplo: _Fulana, ¿Sabes qué? !!!Estoy preñada¡¡¡ _/ De hecho, lo que sonaría no tan usual sería: _Estoy *esperando un hijo*_), aunque en un ámbito más formal el uso más natural es *embarazada*.

_*Parir*_ tampoco es considerado impropio o despectivo. Es el verbo que más se usa en tales casos y me imagino que en algo ayuda el que es mucho más corto que decir _*dar a luz*_ o *alumbrar*. Es más, mi madre y abuelas se referían al acto del parto como _*paritorio*_.

Para mascotas, lo de _*embarazada *_es relativamente común aunque mucha gente levantaría la ceja y corregiría señalando que lo que está la perra o gata es _*preñada*_, pero la humanización que sufren las mascotas hace que la extensión de uso de _*embarazada*_ sea "_admisible_".

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## fflor

La palabra "usual" o "corriente" para referirse a una hembra que se encuentra en estado de "gestación", depende de una variable que se llama *"pais".* ya que cada país tiene su propia *idiosincrasia y cultura.* He podido constatar que generalmente es usual en Centro America referirise a la mujer como *"preñada",* por otros lados es usual referirse a la mujer como *"embarazada".* La forma gramatical correcta es discutible...


----------



## Arpin

Camilo1964 said:


> [/I] Es más, mi madre y abuelas se referían al acto del parto como *paritorio*[/I].
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Camilo



En los hospitales de España, a la sala donde se "da a luz" o paren, todo el mundo la llama *paritorio*, a nadie, ni enfermera, médicos, familiares de la futura mamá, etc., se le ocurriría decir _está en la sala de dar a luz_  sería supersupercursi, supersupercursi


----------



## Erejota

Calambur y XiaoRoel,
Gracias por los enlaces y las sugerencias.  Sí había encontrado el segundo en mi búsqueda, pero creí que no podría ser "el genuino" al que se refirió XiaoRoel, por no tener índice ni manera de hacer búsquedas, y por estar allí en el sitio de otra organización.  Pero, como dices, es mejor que nada (y vale mucho más que el precio ).  A lo mejor, he de conseguir un ejemplar imprimido, como sugiere XiaoRoel.
Saludos,
RJ


----------



## ManPaisa

Arpin said:


> En los hospitales de España, a la sala donde se "da a luz" o paren, todo el mundo la llama *paritorio*, a nadie, ni enfermera, médicos, familiares de la futura mamá, etc., se le ocurriría decir _está en la sala de dar a luz_  sería supersupercursi, supersupercursi



Por mis pagos--por el motivo que sea--no se usan _preñar/preñada/preñez_ ni _parir/paritorio._  Este último nadie lo entendería--y se sentiría irrisorio.  Aquí le decimos _sala de maternidad._


----------



## Guillermogustavo

XiaoRoel:

Gracias por la información. Seguiré insistiendo con este asunto de la pasiva refleja, que me resulta un tanto resbaladizo.

Pregunta: ¿cuándo se introdujo el concepto de pasiva refleja? ¿Es muy antiguo? 
No recuerdo que me lo hayan enseñado en la escuela (años '60). Y mi Pequeño Larousse es bastante viejito, de los '80.


----------

